# Mylor Bags VS Food Saver



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

First off where do you get mylor bags and h2o absorders.

Also what is the difference in quality of dehydrated food when using mylor bags oe Food Saver?

We are learning about putting up food and have dried some food and canned some food.But the canning is hard to store in our little house,even raising the bed.
Some of the food saver food seal has broken,must have been a sharp point.
Are there any stores that sell mylor bags and h2o absobers?


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Get my mylar bags off a ebay. Ya can get the bags an O2 absorbers as a package deal. Was best I had found.

I vacuum sealy my mylars, be the stuff I wanna keep the longest cause it don't let air er light in as a vac bag will over time.

Yeah, I always shelve my stuff fer at least a month after sealin, then inta long term storage, ya find the leakers that way.

I vac bag stuff were likely ta use sooner then the od dear stuff.

Instant coffee, creamer, seasonins, beans, rice, noodles, dried soups all that long term stuff goes inta mylar vac sealed an stored in totes.

Quality comes inta play with storage times, shorter storage time a vac bag be fine an fer longer storage ya wanna use the mylars fer the above mentioned reasons.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

I haven't punctured a mylar yet, but seems to me they could puncture fairly easily in rough handling. So I'd put them in boxes or bins after sealing them.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> Get my mylar bags off a ebay. Ya can get the bags an O2 absorbers as a package deal. Was best I had found.
> 
> I vacuum sealy my mylars, be the stuff I wanna keep the longest cause it don't let air er light in as a vac bag will over time.
> 
> ...


 Thanks Coot.Very good info.I'm learning as fast as i can. :wave:


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

goshengirl said:


> I haven't punctured a mylar yet, but seems to me they could puncture fairly easily in rough handling. So I'd put them in boxes or bins after sealing them.


 Thanks for reply,but I was talking about the food saver bags had a puncture,must have been sharp edges from drying them,I've never even seen a mylor bag yet or 020 absorbers.I had them stored with some canning in a dark cabinet,and I smelled something,it was about 5 broken seal food saver bags.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

goshengirl said:


> I haven't punctured a mylar yet, but seems to me they could puncture fairly easily in rough handling. So I'd put them in boxes or bins after sealing them.


Also I hear some use dry ice,but thats not possible if its not availale in your area.:wave:


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Dry ice was used in buckets ta drive out the oxygen an leave nitrogen gas. Ain't many folks use it since they come out with the O2 absorbers.

There be several vidos an I think a few folk on here have showed how they pull somewhat of a vacuum on the big mylars what go inta 5 gallon buckets.

Pointy stuff will poke a hole in either the vac bags er mylar. If ya wan't, ya can put that stuff in a open ziplock bag an wrap with seran wrap so they don't do that. Then ya got stuff in a resealable bag after ya open it to.


----------



## Dove150 (Jun 5, 2011)

Dehydrate2Store.com | Welcome - Educating and Helping Those Who Want To Learn About Dehydration has some good videos on drying food and also has a store that you can order mylar and O2 absorbers. I was very satisfied with my purchase from them.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> Dry ice was used in buckets ta drive out the oxygen an leave nitrogen gas. Ain't many folks use it since they come out with the O2 absorbers.
> 
> There be several vidos an I think a few folk on here have showed how they pull somewhat of a vacuum on the big mylars what go inta 5 gallon buckets.
> 
> Pointy stuff will poke a hole in either the vac bags er mylar. If ya wan't, ya can put that stuff in a open ziplock bag an wrap with seran wrap so they don't do that. Then ya got stuff in a resealable bag after ya open it to.


 I'll try that next time.
Waste of food and hard work to make mistakes like this.


----------

